# To Bulkhead Or Not To Bulkhead?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Before I put up the drywall, I'm pre-wiring the house with Cat6 (DIY HDMI) and coax.

I have about 8 coax cables going to my 'data central' spot under the stairs (it's about the most central point in the house). 

So...would you install bulkhead fittings and have the cables nice and neat behind a panel or would you just run them straight to the respective device? (RF amp)

I'm pretty sure I know the answer....just want to make sure I'm not overlooking something.


----------



## DavidSeon (Jan 28, 2013)

I install keystone jacks for both ethernet and catv outlets because it's neater and because I use solid conductor for permanent in-wall runs and stranded patch cables at the distribution patch panel/routers and at the devices. Also because I use 75ohm terminators at unused catv outlets.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

You'll find that MOST pros will run straight to the equipment rack, rather than use wall plates, which will make just one more junction that can cause issues.

This is _especially_ true with HDMI distribution.


----------

